# Do I use my left over Clomid??????



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello all.
Feels a bit funny coming on here now. My little girl (from doing icsi) is now 2 years old and I'm    about what to do now. 
I've said all along that having Lottie is enough for me but hubby seems sad that she won't have a sis/bro. The more I think about it the more i find myself looking in to what could help. Part of me doesn't want to let go and say yes I want another baby as I feel deep down its not possible with out help. 

We can't afford to do icsi again so was thinking that I have spare clomid from before my 1st ivf and that I could take it without going to the clinic

Whats your advice/thoughts

Do some of you still call clomid "satans smarties"

All the best

Fire Opal


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Fire Opal
Congratulations on ur beautiful baby girl, she is soooo cute! 
I'm no medical expert, but I can say that despite having a dreadful time on clomid I def would think of using it again if it was my only option. I think sometimes if u know what to expect then things are not as bad! 

If u have clomid that is still in date, could u maybe check with ur gp to ask their opinion? Just thinking that if anything was to happen eg symptoms and u had to go to them then at least u have told them ur intention? 
If not maybe try the ask a pharmacist thread? 
Good luck with whatever u both decide  x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi i have recently taken my leftover clomid and got a bfp   my doctor didnt know i was doing it


----------

